# AKC Show collar question



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

So I was outside working with Pepper on our conformation skills. I had her in a fursaver with a 6ft pliable leather leash. But, I found the fursaver to be rather clunky and hard to work with.
I also have a Mendota British show slip lead. It's 1/8" by 6 ft. But I don't know if it is substantial enough.
I also have the regular choke chains with the small links that I could use with the leather leash.
So my question is what would you or do you use?
Thanks.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

That would depend on the temperament and training that the dog has had. If I had a hard pulling dog, I would use a regular chake chain of medium weight with a 6 foot leather lead. If the dog was better trained or pulled less hard, a lighter weight chain or a nylon collar would work well. if the dog was of a softer nature, a martingale type collar would be easier on the dog. They are all acceptable in the ring.


----------

